# Woman shot hugging off duty cop



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Amen Brother, wish I could put it with the CD, Thank YOU ~~~><> ..


Jumbo Out~~~><>....:chillin: Frying fish, 1911 OWB, No Dancing though .


----------

